# Το ποδήλατο



## Costas (Oct 4, 2009)

Πρωταθλήτριες της απουσίας οι πόλεις της τρΕλλάδας όσον αφορά την προώθηση του ποδηλάτου. Είδηση του περασμένου Ιουλίου, από το σάιτ των Οικ.-Πράσινων:

Μόνιμη διακομματική κοινοβουλευτική ομάδα εργασίας (intergroup) για το ποδήλατο, δημιουργείται στο Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινοβούλιο. Η εναρκτήρια συνάντηση των ενδιαφερόμενων ευρωβουλευτών οργανώθηκε με πρωτοβουλία του γεν. γραμματέα της Ευρωπαϊκής Ομοσπονδίας Ποδηλάτου (ECF) Μπέρναρτ Ένσινκ και οικοδεσπότες τους ευρωβουλευτές Μίκαελ Κράμερ των Πράσινων και Σαϊντ Ελ Χαντράουι των Σοσιαλιστών.

Στη συνάντηση συμμετείχαν συνολικά 14 ευρωβουλευτές από τους Πράσινους, τους σοσιαλιστές, τους φιλελεύθερους, τους συντηρητικούς (Ευρωπαϊκό Λαϊκό Κόμμα) και την Ευρωπαϊκή Ελεύθερη Συμμαχία, ενώ αισθητή ήταν η απουσία της αριστεράς. Από την Ελλάδα και την ευρύτερη περιοχή της ΝΑ Ευρώπης, μοναδική παρουσία ήταν αυτή του Μιχ. Τρεμόπουλου των Οικολόγων Πράσινων.

Βασική στρατηγική της ομάδας εργασίας για το ποδήλατο, που προβλέπεται να ολοκληρώσει την ίδρυσή της τον ερχόμενο Σεπτέμβριο, είναι η προώθηση του στόχου για τριπλασιασμό της συμμετοχής του ποδηλάτου στις καθημερινές διαδρομές των Ευρωπαίων (από 5% σήμερα σε 15%) μέχρι το 2020. Ο στόχος αυτός αποτελεί το βασικό αίτημα της «Χάρτας των Βρυξελλών» για το ποδήλατο, που υπογράφτηκε τον περασμένο Μάιο από τους δημάρχους 30 μεγάλων ευρωπαϊκών πόλεων. Στον κατάλογο των υπογραφών, όπου περιλαμβάνονται η Βάρνα της Βουλγαρίας και η Νικομήδεια της Τουρκίας, δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελληνική πόλη.

Στις προτεραιότητες της ομάδας εργασίας περιλαμβάνονται η πρόβλεψη ιδιαίτερων κοινοτικών κονδυλίων για το ποδήλατο, καθώς και η ενίσχυση της οδικής ασφάλειας των ποδηλατών. Σε υποδομές για το ποδήλατο διατίθεται σήμερα μόλις 0,9% των ευρωπαϊκών χρηματοδοτήσεων για έργα μεταφορών.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2009)

Δηλαδή δεν συμμετείχαν ούτε οι δύο ευρωβουλευτές μη-οικολόγοι που υποτιθεται ότι έχουν έντονη οικολογική δράση  και γι'αυτο είχαν μπει στο ψηφοδέλτιο  
Προφανως η οικολογική δραση γίνεται με σκοπό την προβολή για την εξασφάλιση της θεσης και μετά βλέπουμε.


----------



## Earion (Jul 9, 2013)

A new sculpture by French artist Guy Lorgeret, entitled Retour a Betton (Return to Betton), in Betton, a suburb of the western French city of Rennes.

Picture of the day (2 July 2013)


----------



## Costas (Jul 10, 2013)

Σε τι παραπέμπουν άραγε τα ρούχα αυτά;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 11, 2013)

Για τα ρούχα δε λέει τίποτα.  Έχει όμως μια ενδιαφέρουσα γκαλερί αν γυρίσεις προς τα πίσω.


----------



## Costas (Dec 19, 2013)

*Ποδήλατο καθαρίζει τον αέρα και τον διοχετεύει στον αναβάτη*
Μια ομάδα μηχανικών από την Ταϊλάνδη έκανε τα αποκαλυπτήρια των σχεδίων της για ένα ποδήλατο, το οποίο θα καθαρίζει τον αέρα διοχετεύοντάς τον στον αναβάτη. (Ναυτεμπορική)

Το concept για το πράσινο - κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά - όχημα βασίζεται σε ένα φίλτρο ανάμεσα στις λαβές, που παγιδεύει τους ρύπους και τα σωματίδια από τις εξατμίσεις των αυτοκινήτων. Περιλαμβάνει επίσης ένα σύστημα φωτοσύνθεσης, που με τη χρήση νερού παράγει οξυγόνο, καθώς και έναν ηλεκτροκινητήρα.

«Την ώρα που ο ποδηλάτης κάθεται στη σέλα, ο αέρας περνάει μέσα από το φίλτρο, στο μπροστινό μέρος του ποδηλάτου, όπου καθαρίζεται προτού απελευθερωθεί προς τον αναβάτη», υποστηρίζουν οι τρεις εμπνευστές του οχήματος, το οποίο μπορεί να μην έχει γίνει ακόμη πραγματικότητα, όμως έχει ήδη κερδίσει ένα βραβείο σχεδίου Red Dot.

Το σύστημα τροφοδοτείται με την κίνηση των πεταλιών, όμως μπορεί να συνεχίσει να καθαρίζει τον αέρα ακόμη κι όταν είναι σταθμευμένο, μέσω της μπαταρίας.

«Τα ποδήλατα μπορούν να περιορίσουν τα μποτιλιαρίσματα σε μια πόλη. Εμείς θελήσαμε να δώσουμε στο ποδήλατο άλλη μια ιδιότητα, καθιστώντας το ικανό να περιορίζει και τη ρύπανση», δήλωσε ο Σιλαβάτ Βιρακούλ, ένας από τους τρεις μηχανικούς πίσω από την - ανώνυμη μέχρι στιγμής - ιδέα.


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

Εθνική πολιτική για το ποδήλατο: Ποιος την χρειάζεται;
ΣΠΥΡΟΣ ΠΑΠΑΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΥ* (Καθημερινή)

Ο Δανός υπουργός Μεταφορών ανακοίνωσε πριν από λίγες εβδομάδες τη νέα εθνική στρατηγική για το ποδήλατο, με στόχο την προσέλκυση όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερων πολιτών στη χρήση του ποδηλάτου για τις μετακινήσεις τους. Η Ποδηλατική Πρεσβεία της Δανίας - Cycling Embassy of Denmark, έχει συμβάλει σημαντικά στην εκπόνηση της στρατηγικής αυτής και δηλώνει εξαιρετικά ικανοποιημένη με την αποδοχή της.

«Eχουμε μεγάλη παράδοση στο ποδήλατο στη Δανία και αυτό μας καθιστά μοναδικούς ως προς το ποδήλατο. Είναι μια παράδοση που πρέπει να καλλιεργήσουμε και να την περάσουμε στα παιδιά μας», δήλωσε ο Magnus Heunicke, ο Δανός υπουργός Μεταφορών. Στα καθ’ ημάς, όπως μου είπε πριν από λίγο καιρό ένας φίλος, εξαιρετικός συνεργάτης και γνώστης της Δημόσιας Διοίκησης, «το θέμα δεν είναι να συμφωνήσει ο δήμαρχος ή ο υπουργός. Το θέμα είναι σε ποιον θα το πει μετά... Γιατί αν δεν υπάρχει κάποιος να το ακούσει και να το υλοποιήσει, το ότι εκείνοι συμφώνησαν αρχικά δεν σημαίνει τίποτα».

Αρα, δεν μπορούμε να περιμένουμε αλλαγές στο κομμάτι της προώθησης της χρήσης του ποδηλάτου στις ελληνικές πόλεις εάν δεν υπάρξει εθνική πολιτική για το ποδήλατο. Μια πολιτική που –ιδανικά– θα έπρεπε να χαραχθεί πρώτα σε επίπεδο Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης και στη συνέχεια να υποστηριχθεί από τα υπουργεία που αφορά – δηλαδή το Μεταφορών, ΠΕΚΑ, Ανάπτυξης και Υγείας. Διότι το ποδήλατο είναι ένα μεταφορικό μέσο το οποίο ωφελεί σημαντικά το περιβάλλον, συμβάλλει στην οικονομική ανάπτυξη της πόλης και στη δημιουργία νέων θέσεων εργασίας και, προφανώς, βελτιώνει την υγεία των πολιτών. Για όλα τα παραπάνω υπάρχουν επίσημες μετρήσεις της Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης, με αριθμούς εξαιρετικά εντυπωσιακούς όσον αφορά τις αποδόσεις.

Τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν στην Ελλάδα; Απλώς η πολιτική εξουσία θεωρεί πως το ποδήλατο αποτελεί ενδιαφέρον λίγων, εναλλακτικών, άεργων ίσως ή επαναστατών κατά του συστήματος –κάτι σαν ένα μικρό βίτσιο– και ουσιαστικά δεν έχει κανένα όφελος για την κοινωνία.

Δυστυχώς, δυσκολεύεται να κατανοήσει πως το ποδήλατο μπορεί τελικά να αποτελέσει την πιο απλή λύση στα πιο σύνθετα προβλήματα: διευκόλυνση της μετακίνησης με ένα μέσο φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον, μείωση των ρύπων και του θορύβου, δημιουργία νέων θέσεων εργασίας, ανάπτυξη της οικονομίας –όχι μόνο με τις επιχειρήσεις που ασχολούνται αμιγώς με αυτό αλλά και όσες βρίσκονται γύρω από αυτό, από τουριστικές επιχειρήσεις έως εταιρείες bike sharing ή τεχνολογίας– βελτίωση της υγείας των πολιτών με καθημερινή, ήπια άσκηση, μείωση της ταχύτητας κίνησης των οχημάτων και επομένως μείωση των ατυχημάτων που οφείλονται στην υψηλή ταχύτητα, ανάδειξη της γειτονιάς και της ίδιας της πόλης, ασφάλεια για όλες τις κοινωνικές ομάδες, αφού περισσότεροι πολίτες στον δρόμο, όχι κλεισμένοι στα αυτοκίνητά τους αλλά «μέσα» στον δρόμο, σημαίνει μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια για όλους και αρκετά ακόμη.

Ολα τα παραπάνω, πέρα από την κοινωνική τους διάσταση, η οποία είναι εξαιρετικά σημαντική, μεταφράζονται και σε χρήματα, σε οικονομία, σε πόρους, σε επιπλέον έσοδα. Γι’ αυτό ασχολούνται οι περισσότερες πλέον χώρες της Ευρώπης με το ποδήλατο, γι’ αυτό επενδύουν σε αυτό τα υπουργεία τους, γι’ αυτό η Ευρωπαϊκή Ενωση εγκρίνει κονδύλια ανάπτυξης και γι’ αυτό, ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ και την Ασία, ζούμε μια δεύτερη «επανάσταση» του ποδηλάτου με δημιουργία υποδομών σε πόλεις όπως η Νέα Υόρκη και το Λος Αντζελες.

Είναι τόσο απλό και λογικό τελικά. Οσο το ίδιο το ποδήλατο.

_* Ο κ. Σπύρος Παπαγεωργίου είναι εκδότης του περιοδικού «MBike»._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 23, 2014)

Costas said:


> η πολιτική εξουσία θεωρεί πως το ποδήλατο αποτελεί ενδιαφέρον λίγων, εναλλακτικών, άεργων ίσως ή επαναστατών κατά του συστήματος


Και παππούδων που παίρνουν δώρο στο εγγόνι - το οποίο το θεωρεί απλώς παιχνίδι και μόλις κλείσει τα 18 το αφήνει να σκονίζεται και παίρνει μηχανή ή το αμάξι του μπαμπά.

Α ναι, και οικονομικών μεταναστών από Ινδία και Πακιστάν. :cheek:

Αυτοί οι κάφροι, βλέπετε, έχουν κουλτούρα ποδηλάτου. Κάτι που εμείς στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε - σωστά το εκτιμά η πολιτική εξουσία.


----------



## Costas (Aug 23, 2014)

Υπάρχουν πολλοί άνθρωποι που κάνουν πια ποδήλατο, ακόμα και μέσα στην Αθήνα. Υπάρχει δηλαδή μια "κουλτούρα ποδηλάτου" σε αρκετούς Έλληνες, ακόμα και στην Αθήνα (στην επίπεδη επαρχία πάντα υπήρχε). Η πολιτική εξουσία όμως, η σχέση της με το ποδήλατο όχι ως ιδιωτικό τους χόμπι αλλά ως δημόσια πολιτική, είναι απλώς ότι μας κάνει τη ζωή ποδήλατο...


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 23, 2014)

Δυστυχώς η Ελλάδα είναι η πιο ακατάλληλη χώρα για ποδήλατο, αφενός επειδή το οδικό δίκτυο είναι απαράδεκτο και αφετέρου επειδή ελάχιστοι οδηγοί είναι εξοικειωμένοι και έτοιμοι να αντιδράσουν σωστά όταν βρεθεί μπροστά τους ένα ποδήλατο. Ούτε στις μεγάλες πόλεις (όπου οι δρόμοι είναι στενοί και κακοφωτισμένοι, και άρα -ακόμα κι αν σε δει- ο οδηγός θα στριμωχτεί για να σε περάσει με κίνδυνο να σε χτυπήσει), ούτε στην επαρχία (όπου δεν υπάρχει σχεδόν πουθενά φωτισμός και οι ντόπιοι οδηγούν θεωρώντας πάντα ότι ο δρόμος μπροστά τους θα είναι άδειος, ακόμα κι όταν δεν έχουν ορατότητα) δεν είναι ασφαλής ο ποδηλάτης. Εννοείται ότι κανενός είδους ποδηλατόδρομος δεν θα επιβιώσει για περισσότερο από μερικές εβδομάδες - θα καταντήσει χώρος στάθμευσης ή, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση, αντίστοιχο της ΛΕΑ. Πρώτα πρέπει να διορθωθούν αυτοί οι δύο παράγοντες και μετά θα μπορέσουμε να συζητήσουμε για εθνική πολιτική για το ποδήλατο.


----------



## SBE (Aug 25, 2014)

Τα μέρη που έχω συνδέσει με ποδήλατο είναι η Ολλανδία (επίπεδη) και το Καίμπριτζ (επίπεδο). Δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να ανεβαίνει π.χ. τους λόφους του Σαν Φρανσίσκο ποδηλάτης. Ομοίως, το σπορ είναι λίαν επικίνδυνο ως εξτρίμ στο Λονδίνο που έχει ποδηλατόδρομους που φτιάχτηκαν πρόχειρα και κατόπιν εορτής και που έχει ελάχιστα μέρη για να παρκάρεις με ασφάλεια το ποδήλατό σου. 
Από την άλλη αυτές τις μέρες παρατηρώ στους δρόμους ένα σωρό μηχανάκια όλων των ειδών με οδηγούς μεγαλούτσικους - εννοείται χωρίς κράνος και χωρίς κανένα σεβασμό στον ΚΟΚ. Υποθέτω ότι απλά μεγάλωσαν όσοι είχαν παπί χωρίς άδεια πριν 40 χρόνια. Οι νεότεροι οδηγούν ιχ.


----------



## Costas (Sep 6, 2014)

Κάνει καλό ή κακό στο σεξ το ποδήλατο;
(Ελευθεροτυπία)

Μελετητές διαπίστωσαν ότι όσοι προτιμούν να μετακινούνται με αυτό το μέσο δεν είναι μόνο πιο ευτυχισμένοι και περισσότερο παραγωγικοί, αλλά βλέπουν και την ερωτική τους ζωή να απογειώνεται!

Ερευνα που δημοσιεύτηκε στην ιστοσελίδα της βρετανικής εφημερίδας Daily Mail στην οποία συμμετείχαν 2.500 ποδηλάτες, απέδειξε ότι τα νέα ζευγάρια από τη στιγμή που έβαλαν το ποδήλατο στη ζωή τους, βελτιώθηκε σε σημαντικό βαθμό η σεξουαλική τους ζωή.

Ενα ποσοστό, που αγγίζει το 89%, αναφέρει ότι η επιστροφή στο σπίτι από τη δουλειά με το ποδήλατο τους επιτρέπει να «σβήσουν τους διακόπτες», να χαλαρώσουν από την πίεση και να φτάσουν με καλύτερη διάθεση στους δικούς τους.

Το 66% προσθέτει ότι βελτιώθηκαν σε γενικές γραμμές οι προσωπικές τους σχέσεις, ενώ ένα 39% ισχυρίζεται ότι η άσκηση τους έκανε να αποδίδουν περισσότερο στην κρεβατοκάμαρα, αφού η άσκηση με το ποδήλατο αύξησε τις αντοχές τους!

Μειωμένη λίμπιντο στις ποδηλάτισσες

Στο μεταξύ προγενέστερη έρευνα από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Γέιλ (Yale University) υποστήριζε πως οι ποδηλάτισσες είναι πιθανό να έχουν μειωμένη ευχαρίστηση στο σεξ, ειδικά αν το τιμόνι του ποδηλάτου βρίσκεται σε χαμηλό ύψος σε σχέση με εκείνο της σέλας.

Οπως διαπιστώθηκε, όταν το βάρος πέφτει στο τιμόνι, η πίεση που ασκείται στα νεύρα της μικρής σου περιοχής δημιουργεί νευροπάθειες.

Τα αποτελέσματα της εν λόγω έρευνας δημοσιεύτηκαν στο «Journal Of Sexual Medicine» και στηρίχθηκαν στην ανάλυση της ρουτίνας 48 γυναικών που διένυαν περί τα 10 μίλια με το ποδήλατο κάθε εβδομάδα.

Οι ερευνητές ανακάλυψαν ότι όταν το τιμόνι του ποδηλάτου βρίσκεται πιο χαμηλά από τη σέλα, αυξάνεται επικίνδυνα η πίεση στο περίνεο και μειώνεται η αίσθηση στο πρόσθιο κολπικό τοίχωμα καθώς και στην αριστερή πλευρά των χειλιών των γυναικείων γεννητικών οργάνων.

Οσον αφορά το ανδρικό φύλο, πολλές έρευνες έχουν συνδέσει τη χρόνια χρήση ποδηλάτου με την ανδρική στυτική δυσλειτουργία, αλλά και με προβλήματα γονιμότητας.

Οι λύσεις

Οι ειδικοί προτείνουν τα εξής:

** Να προτιμάμε ποδήλατα με πλατιά καθίσματα. Μάλιστα, στην αγορά διατίθενται και κάποια ειδικά σχεδιασμένα για να απορροφούν τους κραδασμούς.

** Να μη ρυθμίζουμε πολύ ψηλά το κάθισμα, γιατί με αυτό τον τρόπο το περίνεο δέχεται περισσότερη πίεση. Καλό είναι να σιγουρευόμαστε ότι βρίσκεται στο σωστό ύψος, ώστε να μην τεντώνουμε πολύ τα πόδια μας για να κάνουμε πετάλι.

** Κατά διαστήματα να φροντίζουμε να αλλάζουμε θέση ενώ κάνουμε ποδήλατο.

** Για επιπλέον προστασία να επιλέγουμε ειδικό ρουχισμό (παντελόνι ενισχυμένο με υλικό που παρέχει προστασία σε μηρούς, λεκάνη, περίνεο, κόκκυγα κ.λπ.). 

** Μια λύση είναι το πολύ σπανιότερο ξαπλωτό ποδήλατο (Costas)

_Υ.Γ. Εν τω μεταξύ διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει κι άλλο νήμα, Ποδήλατο και Πόλη, που θα μπορούσε, καθότι μικρό, να μπει στην αρχή-αρχή ετούτου του νήματος, να γίνουν ένα, υπό τον παρόντα ευρύτερο τίτλο Το Ποδήλατο._


----------



## bernardina (Sep 22, 2014)

Πέντε εκνευριστικά κλισέ για το ποδήλατο

Αν οδηγείς ποδήλατο, σίγουρα έχεις εκνευριστεί ακούγοντας ένα ή περισσότερα από τα παρακάτω κλισέ. Αν όχι, πιθανότατα έχεις βοηθήσει στη διάδοσή τους.
«Το ποδήλατο έχει μπει για τα καλά στη ζωή μας» – κι αυτό κλισέ είναι πλέον, αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι αλήθεια. Οι ποδηλάτες στους ελληνικούς δρόμους αυξάνονται μέρα με τη μέρα, όμως η κοινωνία δυσκολεύεται να προσαρμοστεί. Το ποδήλατο για την πλειοψηφία παραμένει παιχνίδι για τα παιδιά στο εξοχικό. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση έχει αναχθεί σε πιστοποιητικό «εναλλακτικότητας» ή αξεσουάρ μόδας.
Ωστόσο, για τους μυστήριους τύπους που το χρησιμοποιούν συστηματικά, το ποδήλατο είναι πάνω από όλα μέσο μεταφοράς – τίποτα περισσότερο, τίποτα λιγότερο. Κι αυτοί οι τύποι έχουν βαρεθεί να ακούν τα παρακάτω πέντε κλισέ «επιχειρήματα» εναντίον της χρήσης του ποδηλάτου.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Costas said:


> ...
> _Υ.Γ. Εν τω μεταξύ διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει κι άλλο νήμα, Ποδήλατο και Πόλη, που θα μπορούσε, καθότι μικρό, να μπει στην αρχή-αρχή ετούτου του νήματος, να γίνουν ένα, υπό τον παρόντα ευρύτερο τίτλο Το Ποδήλατο._



Το ποδήλατο στη Λεξιλογία:

*Ninja cyclist on a penny farthing*
*
Ντρεζιέν και ντρεζίνα: από το ποδήλατο στον σιδηρόδρομο*

*Το μικρό ελαιόλουτρο του κυρίου Κάρτερ*

*Η εκδίκηση της καραντάνας*


*Vélib*

*truing (bicycle) = ακτινολόγηση*

*drafting = (ποδηλασία) κολλητήρι*

*slam vs. bail = σαβούρδα / σαβούρα και (ελεγχόμενη;) πτώση*

*berm (ορολογία BMX)*

*ποδηλατοπορεία ή ποδηλατοπορία;*

*lycra = λίκρα ή λύκρα;

Two-tired in Athens*


----------



## Costas (Oct 6, 2014)

Ο ποδηλατόδρομος Φάληρο – Γκάζι αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να παίρνει σάρκα και οστά. Τα έργα κατασκευής του έχουν ξεκινήσει στην περιοχή από τα Πετράλωνα έως το ύψος του Γκαζιού και ήδη έχει αρχίσει να διαμορφώνεται ο ειδικός διάδρομος που θα αποτελέσει τον ποδηλατόδρομο. Οι «Ορθοπεταλιές» επισκέφτηκαν το σημείο και σας μεταφέρουν τις πρώτες εικόνες. 
(Τα Νέα)


----------



## Earion (Oct 7, 2014)

*Danny Macaskill: The Ridge *


----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2014)

Εξαιρετικό!


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2014)

...
Ο πόνος του ποδηλάτη - Σωκράτης Μάλαμας & Τζίμης Πανούσης





Διασκευή - Στίχοι: Τζίμης Πανούσης / Ενορχήστρωση: Βασίλης Γκίνος
Από το 45άρι δίσκο βινυλίου που κυκλοφόρησε με το περιοδικό ΜΕΤΡΟ, τεύχος Ιανουαρίου 2015.




Spoiler



Απ' τον καιρό που άρχισα
ποδήλατο να κάνω
να ντύνομαι σα σούργελο
νιώθω πως θα την κάνω

Στην αλυσίδα δάχτυλο
θα βάλω εν κινήσει
σαν Τζέφρυ, σαν ρεντίκολο
σ' ανατολή και δύση

Μοίρα μαϊμού με πλάνεψε
μοίρα μαϊμού με σέρνει
πίθηκος μεταλλάχτηκε
και τη ζωή μου παίρνει

Άσε με κάτω, πίθηκα
φίδι του Εωσφόρου
να φάω το μηλαράκι μου
τη γνώση του διαβόλου
Να πάρω τον αέρα μου
απ' τους ασκούς του Αιόλου


----------



## Zazula (Jan 18, 2015)

Από (λινκ):


​


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2015)

Καλά, γιατί κωπηλατούσε φορώντας κράνος;

Άκουσα στο EcoNews του Σκάι ότι μέσα στο 2015 θα είναι έτοιμο το νότιο κομμάτι του ποδηλατικού άξονα της Αθήνας, δηλ. από το Γκάζι ως τον Πειραιά. Και ότι, βέβαια, έχει ήδη, πριν τελειώσει, καταπατηθεί από τα παρκαρισμένα και μη αυτοκίνητα και δεν ξέρω γω από τι άλλο, πράγμα που έχει ήδη χαλάσει την υποδομή του...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2015)

*Ο γύρος του κόσμου με ποδήλατο (1891)*

Δυο φίλοι, ποδηλάτες, στον Πειραιά (με φωτογραφικό υλικό).

Άρθρο από το εξαιρετικό πειραϊκό ιστολόγιο του ΜLP.


----------



## Costas (Jan 20, 2015)

Επισημαίνω και το βιβλίο Françoise et Claude Hervé, Ο γύρος του κόσμου με ποδήλατο, εκδ. Ύψιλον, Αθήνα 2002

Πρόκειται για την ιστορία ενός ζευγαριού εικοσάρηδων που ξεκίνησε από τη Γαλλία το 1980 προς ανατολάς και ολοκλήρωσε το γύρο το 1994. Στην επιστροφή είχε κι ένα κοριτσάκι έξι χρονών. Στη διάρκεια αυτών των 14 χρόνων τού χωρίς σπόνσορες ταξιδιού τους (που το χρηματοδοτούσαν με διαλέξεις+προβολές φωτογραφιών στις κατά τόπους Alliances Françaises), το ζευγάρι έκανε δύο επαναπατρισμούς και ξαναγύρισε με αεροπλάνο στο σημείο που είχε διακόψει για να συνεχίσει (κάτι σαν αυτό που έκαναν, τηρουμένων των αναλογιών, οι δύο Αμερικανοί ορειβάτες στο Ελ Καπιτάν πρόσφατα!). Επίσης, έκαναν μια δεκατριάμηνη στάση σε σταθμό κατασκευής ορθοπεδικών βοηθημάτων για ακρωτηριασμένους από νάρκες κατά προσωπικού, κοντά στο Χρυσό Τρίγωνο, δεδομένου ότι ο άντρας έφτιαχνε προ(σ)θέσεις στην προ Γύρου ζωή του. Και πολλές-πολλές άλλες περιπέτειες, όπως η διάσχιση ζούγκλας κοντά στον Παναμά με ποδήλατα, ματσέτες, πιρόγες κι ένα νήπιο μαζί. 

Χοντρικά η διαδρομή και οι χώρες: Ευρώπη ως Βόρειο Ακρωτήριο κατέβασμα ως Ελλάδα Τουρκία Ιράκ (παρέκαμψαν το Ιράν λόγω του τότε πολέμου και της υποστήριξης της Γαλλίας στο Ιράκ) Πακιστάν Ινδία Κεϋλάνη Νεπάλ Ταϊλάνδη Κίνα Θιβέτ Ιαπωνία Φιλιππίνες Ινδονησία Αυστραλία Νέα Ζηλανδία (γέννηση παιδιού) Νέα Καληδονία ΗΠΑ Καναδάς Κούβα κατέβασμα δυτικής ακτής Νότιας Αμερικής έως Ουσουάια ανέβασμα ανατολικής ακτής έως Ρίο ντε Ζανέιρο Δυτική Αφρική ανέβασμα έως Μαρόκο Ισπανία Γαλλία.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2015)

Ελληνικό enduro mtb: http://enduro-mtb.gr/review-cubicon-enduro-one-to-elliniko-enduro/


----------



## Zazula (Apr 9, 2015)

Πετάλια με GPS (άρα αντικλεπτικά): http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...d-cycle-launch-worlds-first-gps-pedals-151336


----------

